# Tempur-pedic



## Sonya (Jul 14, 2012)

Memory foam matress


----------



## Sonya (Jul 14, 2012)

Oops, forgot to type in my question. I have been thinking about getting one of these. Some reviews say they make you hot/sweat. Anyone have any experience with these. Looking at their website, there are different varieties that range from $1500-4200 for a queen size....big difference in price. So is there really much difference in comfort. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Sonya (Jul 14, 2012)

I do not have to have the Tempur-pedic name so if you have a different brand, what kind is it?


----------



## Jill (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi, Sonya --

Just in case others are following (since I already told you), we have a laytex foam mattress and we've had it for over 2 years (maybe three years??? I have lost track of time!). We got it from a retailer local to us that makes them. It has a pillow top but is 100 laytex (ie, not just the pillow top). We LOVE it! It is still as comfortable as when we got it and I think it's like sleeping on a cloud. The only down side is it is a little hotter than our traditional mattress was. However, I cannot stand to sleep in anything other than 100% cotton sheets. Poly blend is too hot and uncomfortable to me, and this is nothing like the way it feels to sleep in synthetic sheets.

Good luck!

Jill


----------



## Sonya (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks again Jill.


----------



## bevann (Jul 14, 2012)

I have 1 and LOVE it.It is a big investment.I wanted to be sure before spending so much money.some hotels have them so I found a hotel about 60 miles from me, made a reservation for 1 night, fed the horses and did all nightly animal chores, drove to the motel and spent the night sleeping on the Tempurpedic mattress, got up early and drove home in time to feed the animals and do the chores.Next day I went to the dept store that had them to sell(included free delivery and taking old set from upstairs. A really good investment.I plan to get another one when I can no longer go upstiars and have to install a Murphy bed in my family room for downstairs sleeping.I am very hot natured and have no trouble sleeping on it.I also have slept on a Sleep Number mattress 1 year in Branson,MO at AMHR convention.It was ok, but I prefer the Tempurpedic.To find hotels with Tempurpedic I just searched on google


----------



## Sonya (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks Bevann. If I could find one that would let me return it if I don't like it that would be great. We get hot at night and we set our temp to 64 all year around at night and we still get hot sometimes. Someone suggested I try the sleep number as you can try it for 60 days and return it if you don't like it.


----------



## MountainWoman (Jul 14, 2012)

I LOVE mine. Takes a while to get used to (or at least it did for me) but once I did, I'd never give it up.


----------



## MountainWoman (Jul 14, 2012)

Just wanted to share a story about memory foam mattresses. We went away on a trip in middle of winter in Vermont, shut the house down and when we returned, the mattress was frozen solid - like a block of ice. Never been so cold in my life and it took a couple of days for it to thaw. BRRRRR!!! It was quite an experience but when it thawed, it was fine.


----------



## Sonya (Jul 14, 2012)

I did find one made by Serta, its called the icomfort genius...it is supposedly 7 times cooler than most memory foams...might go check it out...nice thing is it's 50% off right now so I have to hurry, don't want to make a hasty decision though.

So I guess with these foams they just hold in the temp good (either hot from your body or freezing from a cold house)?


----------



## Jill (Jul 14, 2012)

After we got ours, my mom said that she read there is a suspected linked to breast cancer? Just in case you might want to check that out before you get one.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jul 14, 2012)

Jill said:


> After we got ours, my mom said that she read there is a suspected linked to breast cancer? Just in case you might want to check that out before you get one.


WHAT? Which one is linked to breast cancer.....the memory foam or the pure latex? I have a pure latex so that is why I am asking. I have read all kind of "not so good" things about the memory foam.


----------



## Jill (Jul 14, 2012)

Carol, it's the latex foam that's supposedly linked, but I do not know how strong the speculation is. I didn't know until we got ours and my mom heard somthing about it -- then I and googled it and still wasn't sure if there was anything to it... but it might have had me look at other options if I knew before the purchase. Google it and you'll see what I mean. "latex mattress breast cancer" Ours is pure latex, too.


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 14, 2012)

Love my Jamison mattress!



:wub Go to Jamisonbedding.com to find a retailer. I think ours was one out of the Resort Collection. Jamison has been around for centuries but you never hear of any advertisement. I figure that is because they spend their money on turning out a terrific product.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jul 14, 2012)

I took a quick look and didn't find much of anything I haven't seen before. I know that the coils in a regular mattress are supposed to act like antenna........I have seen a few articles like the one below. But then it goes on to make a statement about latex and this was not on a bedding website.

* Mattress Antenna for Cancer*

*You would be aware of the adverse impacts of the **mattress** antenna if you are a regular health conscious person. Recently, the damage caused by the coiled **mattress** has come forward to millions of Americans who have been in belief that the same **mattresses**provide a sound sleep and a great amount of relaxation. However, their thoughts have ceased to exist recently as medical researchers have brought into light the adverse effects of the same. While you may be wondering how these **mattresses** could be proved harmful to you, you need to know about the techniques when and how an antenna coiled **mattress**can affect you in the long run.*

_Natural Latex Mattress_

The main culprit that incurs several health complexities is the metal antenna like coils that are being used during the manufacturing of the *mattress*. Reports reveal that the metal of the coils intrinsically attract and amplifies too harmful radiation from the nearby television, radio and even FM channels. This electro-magnetic ray can be quite harmful for a person as the body of a person could be badly damaged due to the persistent usage of the coil *mattress*. As a direct impact this type of electro-magnetic rays hinders the production of melatonin to a great extent. Now, if you ask me why melatonin is important for our body, then let me enlighten you that it is a highly important agent that is responsible for growing anti-oxidants and the anti-cancer agents too. From this, you can easily get hold that how much you can be affected by these antenna coiled *mattresses* thereby. In fact great amount medical researches now establish that premature ageing and growth of breast cancer is highly accelerated by using these kinds of *mattresses*. Further, you would be wondered knowing that this anti-cancer agent is best generated in our body only during the night time when we are sleeping. Apart from the said factors, melatonin is also responsible for providing protection against harmful virus for keeping out immunity system fit and fine.

* Natural Latex Mattress*

 

Now after knowing so many adverse effects of antenna *mattress*, you must be interested in knowing how you can avoid this disorder effectively. The answer is switch over to organic *mattresses*. These*natural* *latex* *mattresses* do not have spring support and for this they are completely safe. You can be rest assured that there will be no internal effect for the same. You can sleep without fear and doubt and it is obviously quite healthy for a long healthy life.

Sorry Sonya.....did not mean to get off topic here.


----------



## Sonya (Jul 14, 2012)

Thats ok, is there anything out there that doesn't cause cancer these days? I work at an Air Traffic Control tower with the radar spinning all day, I am probably loaded with radiation already...lol. Not sure if the one we are looking at has the springs, something else to look into.


----------



## Jill (Jul 14, 2012)

Ah! That sounds better. Ours doesn't have springs.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jul 14, 2012)

Sonya said:


> Thats ok, is there anything out there that doesn't cause cancer these days? I work at an Air Traffic Control tower with the radar spinning all day, I am probably loaded with radiation already...lol. Not sure if the one we are looking at has the springs, something else to look into.


LOL! I know what you mean. It's all so ridiculous and I could get into the "politics" of it all......but let's not go there!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jul 14, 2012)

I still sleep on an approx. 36? year old all-foam(don't know if it's latex?) mattress by Englander, that was my late mother's. Not sure how long she'd had it before I inherited it after she died in 1979....but do know it was considered top-quality(my mother was an interior decorator/designer, and as such, handled numeroud lines of fine furniture(Heritage, Henredon, Lee Woodard, etc.), fabrics, housewares, and other quality home furnishings.)

This is not a 'deep' mattress; maybe 6"? It is STILL firm and offers very good support.A king size, the center is noticably 'higher' that either side, due to YEARS of two people sleeping on either side, but I NEVER get up w/ a back ache, and always feel well-rested, so I am KEEPING this relic(and I don't care if it has 15 lbs. of dust mites onboard!!) Seen the ad that tries to scare you into replacing your mattress every 8 years??!! What a marketing technique...PAH!

Temurpedic claims to be the 'most recommended' mattress in America; I say it is certainly the 'most heavily advertised'...there is a difference. I have no interest in one; have heard too often about the 'warmth' aspect...plus, no way in HECK could I pay those inflated prices.

Margo


----------



## Flying minis (Jul 14, 2012)

Ok, I know most people love theirs, but my hubby and I got one to help with his back problems - not only did it not help with his back, it started causing me back problems. We sold it to my nephew, and he and his wife love it, so it must have just been me : ) If you can get one with a return policy that'd be a good way, because occassionally they don't work out. . .


----------



## Sonya (Jul 14, 2012)

After looking around I am NOT going with tempur pedic, their prices are very inflated and actually the reviews are not very good compared to others I'm looking at. The one I'm leaning towards is over half the price of the tempur pedic it is comparable to. Still not totally decided yet though. Our current matress is 10 years old and failed (big dip in the center)...warranty no good because of a light yellow stain about the size of a 50 cent piece that I didn't notice...what a crock that is....certainly isn't the stain that caused the matress to fail.


----------



## Valerie (Jul 14, 2012)

If I might suggest, if you have a Costco store around you, check their memory foam mattresses out. Husb and I bought one from them last fall and we really like it......... I don't really notice it sleeps "hotter" than a regular mattress and I think the cost was so much better than another other retailer.

Worth a shot to check it out. They do sell them on-line also and if you don't like it you can return it to the nearest store......although I am not sure how one would ever get the mattress back in the box it came in....haha. You get it and fold it out & then it takes a few hours to "puff" up for lack of a better term.....

Good luck in your search........I know how hard it is to find a good mattress.......we looked for several months before we got this and I think we paid $699 for a king mattress....?

Also did not need a boxspring with it, so got a platform bedframe from Walmart......... we both are sleeping much better these days.

Valerie


----------



## MountainWoman (Jul 15, 2012)

There are so many different memory foam mattresses now. If you don't want a Tempur-Pedic, you could look up Angel Beds online and also bedinabox.com to get even more price comparisons. I love my TP, think it was well worth what I paid for it because I plan to have it forever but I do think the prices have increased lately and are getting outrageous.


----------



## Sonya (Jul 15, 2012)

Temour pedic is high quality, they were the innovators of the memory foam but with others coming out with comparable products they need to have comparable prices. Going to look at the serta icomfort genius matress today....I can't wait any longer, my back is killing me. Thankyou everyone for your suggestions and input. I sure hope I can sleep better.


----------



## MountainWoman (Jul 15, 2012)

I hope so too Sonya. Nothing worse than not getting restful sleep. Let us know how your search goes.


----------



## Jill (Jul 15, 2012)

I really think you'll like the way these beds sleep. I am hoping for a nap in mine today!!!


----------



## Sonya (Jul 15, 2012)

Just ordered it, it will be delivered on Friday...Is it a sign of old age that I get super excited over a mattress? Lol.

I also got some new fancy pillows and mattress cover...now I have to go get a new comforter set too, can't put the old on my new mattress!


----------



## Jill (Jul 15, 2012)

Yay!!!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jul 15, 2012)

Please let us know what you think! Especially if it sleeps "hot"...........15 years of menopause. LOL!


----------



## Sonya (Jul 15, 2012)

Will do...it claims it is 7 times cooler than most memory foams, thats why we went with it. They did give me 90 days that if I don't like it I can exchange for something else.


----------



## Jill (Jul 15, 2012)

Sounds like you did good!!! I bet you're going to love it


----------



## Jill (Jul 20, 2012)

Tonight's the night?


----------



## Sonya (Jul 20, 2012)

Yep, hope we like it. They delivered it at noon....got some nice pillows(balance cloud) and of course new sheets and comforter set...I will let you know how we like it, I have been reading up and sometimes it takes a couple weeks for your body to adjust to it.


----------



## Sonya (Jul 21, 2012)

Well the first night we tossed and turned abit, woke up with just aittle back pain but my lower back hurt when I went to bed anyhow. It's kinda hard, but we did go with the firm. I didn't get any hotter than my normal bed though. They say they need broken in and that takes a couple weeks so gonna have to give it more time. I'll update in a couple weeks. Must say we both loved the pillows, they were alittle pricey but awesome....if you are in the market for a new pillow, try the Balance Cloud.


----------



## Sonya (Aug 6, 2012)

Just a quick update....the matress is definately getting better. It takes some getting used to....they need broken in and that usually takes 30 days...problem is we are only there part time so it's not getting broke in as quick as it should, but I am definately liking it more. If you get a firm one (which is the recommendation for lower back pain) be prepared to not like it at first. Stick it out though because it does get better. Thanks for all your replies.

Btw if you are looking for new pillows, the Balance Cloud by Bedgear is awesome! I love it!


----------



## Jill (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm gonna be checking out that kind of pillow.


----------



## Katiean (Aug 7, 2012)

Sonya said:


> Well the first night we tossed and turned abit, woke up with just aittle back pain but my lower back hurt when I went to bed anyhow. It's kinda hard, but we did go with the firm. I didn't get any hotter than my normal bed though. They say they need broken in and that takes a couple weeks so gonna have to give it more time. I'll update in a couple weeks. Must say we both loved the pillows, they were alittle pricey but awesome....if you are in the market for a new pillow, try the Balance Cloud.


I am surprised you woke with back pain. When I had my neck surgery they had mem foam beds in that ward. It was the most comfortable bed I ever slept on and it wasn't the drugs because I am alergic to pain meds.


----------



## Sonya (Aug 7, 2012)

Katiean, the one we picked out is extremely firm...the first night was like sleeping on plywood...it has loosened up alot but still alittle hard. You have to remember the bed you slept on was already broken in....when we tested the bed in the showroom it felt totally different than the one that was delivered (even though it was the same bed) because tons of people had laid on it (yuck...lol) I expect it to only get better, I hope...lol.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey Sonya!!! Well it's been a few months hows the mattress?


----------



## Sonya (Nov 29, 2012)

I love it...it did take a while though...the first couple months was like sleeping on a board, but now it is perfect...I think it took so long because we only use this bed 4 nights a week. I don't usually get too hot, I am glad I went with the one with the cooling gel in it. If you buy one...don't give up on it, it takes a while. I do love how if I or hubby move you can't feel it at all...we can flop around like fish out of water and the other hasn't a clue! Bad side...my little rat terrier (who is only allowed on the bed for a few minutes when we first get in for the night) can sneak up there in the middle of the night and we don't know...lol.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Nov 29, 2012)

Well good to know! Mine is coming tomorrow! I can't wait!


----------



## Sonya (Nov 29, 2012)

Hope you end up liking it....just give it time, especially if you got a firm one like we did. They say crawl around the bed on all fours every time you walk in the room for a while...lol.


----------



## Katiean (Nov 30, 2012)

I had neck surgery and the hospital I was at had the tempur-pedic type matresses in the beds on the orhto. floor. I think it had to be the best sleep I ever had in a hospital. And it wasn't the drugs because I wasn't taking any. I felt that good right out of surgery.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Nov 30, 2012)

Well I saw you got the "serta icomfort genius", ours will be the Serta icomfort savant. Very similar to yours with the gel. my house is super cold allyear around so I'm hoping that will help with the firmness. We both need and like a super firm mattress.



Sonya said:


> Hope you end up liking it....just give it time, especially if you got a firm one like we did. They say crawl around the bed on all fours every time you walk in the room for a while...lol.


OMG what a great visual of Scott crawling around on the bed like that!!!




He may if I told him that what you guys said to do it!! LOL!!

Thanks soo much for the info!! I can't wait!!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Nov 30, 2012)

Katiean said:


> I had neck surgery and the hospital I was at had the tempur-pedic type matresses in the beds on the orhto. floor. I think it had to be the best sleep I ever had in a hospital. And it wasn't the drugs because I wasn't taking any. I felt that good right out of surgery.


I know the hospital that I had my son at had some type of memory foam also. But the small hospital down the road does not. Kinda strange how _*that's *_something I noticed while being in either hospital!!! LOL!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm so glad you like it


----------



## Katiean (Dec 8, 2012)

I just got a tempur-pedic 3 days ago. I felt so selfish buying the bed this time of year. But, when there is a warehouse damaged (the plastic bag over the bed tore and the edge got dirty from the floor) sale you get it when you can. I got a super deal and all of my aches and pains are so small I even got to sleep on my tummy! It is funny because I had a pile of pillows on my other bed and I don't even need one on this bed. My neck has always needed pillows packed around for the support. I wake up in a good mood and I am ready to go. My only problem with this bed is my dogs and cats really really like it too. I sleep with my foot where I can stick it out of the blankets. So, I end up sleeping in one tiny corner of the bed. Last night I had 6 dogs (one was my LGD, 4 japanese chins and 1 toy poodle) and 2 cats. I think I need a bigger bed!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 9, 2012)

Katiean said:


> I just got a tempur-pedic 3 days ago. I felt so selfish buying the bed this time of year. But, when there is a warehouse damaged (the plastic bag over the bed tore and the edge got dirty from the floor) sale you get it when you can. I got a super deal and all of my aches and pains are so small I even got to sleep on my tummy! It is funny because I had a pile of pillows on my other bed and I don't even need one on this bed. My neck has always needed pillows packed around for the support. I wake up in a good mood and I am ready to go. My only problem with this bed is my dogs and cats really really like it too. I sleep with my foot where I can stick it out of the blankets. So, I end up sleeping in one tiny corner of the bed. Last night I had 6 dogs (one was my LGD, 4 japanese chins and 1 toy poodle) and 2 cats. I think I need a bigger bed!


WOO HOO!! I love it when you can get a deal!! I have to agree with you, I also noticed I don't need all my different pillows or blankets with this mattress! I always had them wedged under my back, shoulder, neck, or where ever I needed it. Yep my kitties love my new bed too!! LOL!!


----------

